# Another gr8 morn



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Had a leisurely paddle and kept a Spanish (number 11) for dinner. Went thru all my bait, releasing/loosing most fish, a few which were also spanish. 
I know a few others did well, (I am sure Ethan will be proud of his big daddy) which i reckon would have made the drive worth it. Good to catch up with a few bros and to meet some more.
Was a nice day with less boats than expected. 2Moro will be packed i reckon, so i will pass on that. Fun times with screaming drags.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

Number eleven

Don"t think poor old salty could have thought this could happen ,

When he started his leader board and the Sunnyboys were the only ones busting them

Be interesting to see the Goldy tally by mid April

lol


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

KingCobe said:


> Number eleven
> 
> Don"t think poor old salty could have thought this could happen ,
> 
> ...


The numbers are not so unusual for a season, but for a couple of weeks it is pretty good. The pedros may move on and then we will have to chase the hoo again.
Many spanish virginities are being broken lately hey Mick. Might be a few spanish bags around on Sat 4 the comp.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Stop it!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Poor, poor Salti. My heart bleeds Spanish blood for him. :lol:

Cocky young bastard. He is rueing the day he started the leader board.


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

nice Spanish Chris , tried as I may ,couldn't get a no 1 Spanish today , managed 5 spots in the hatch and releasing 2 ,and a reasonable flatty just for good measure.
looks like those who travelled today were rewarded in various ways  
cheers Darren.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, Ethan was pumped, ended with 3 spotties and a small Spanish, only went 90cm but still puts neon the board


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

dazza11 said:


> nice Spanish Chris , tried as I may ,couldn't get a no 1 Spanish today , managed 5 spots in the hatch and releasing 2 ,and a reasonable flatty just for good measure.
> looks like those who travelled today were rewarded in various ways
> cheers Darren.


5 Spots :shock: That's a top sesh Dazza , congrats mate. I can still see the image of you charging at that bomb  and getting smashed, you got balls bro. Then you charged the next one and just made it out; Top stuff.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> Yeah, Ethan was pumped, ended with 3 spotties and a small Spanish, only went 90cm but still puts neon the board


That's what you're talkin about baby. Top effort Kev, good to see you didn't wimp out cause the swell was up a bit.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Small Spanish for me.

Would think around 85 cm or so.

We went out Gentlemens hours hoping the high tide would produce, the wind picked up and meant it was a hard slog bacl from Gravel area.

Waves were decent.... got cleaned up on the way out but it was nice having the reef to ourselves


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

dazza11 said:


> nice Spanish Chris , tried as I may ,couldn't get a no 1 Spanish today , managed 5 spots in the hatch and releasing 2 ,and a reasonable flatty just for good measure.
> looks like those who travelled today were rewarded in various ways
> cheers Darren.


Thats a great bag there dazza your a champion mate , ill be giving it a whirl tomorrow yak style!
Good fish chris and Big Kev i heard there were some descent fish caught Kev is that your youngster ?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah Clive, that's the baby of my litter, he's 12 going on 30


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice work yet again,
Hoping to get down there, toward end this coming week,
Save some for us eh!
Wayne ;-)


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

carnster said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Ethan was pumped, ended with 3 spotties and a small Spanish, only went 90cm but still puts neon the board
> ...


Really enjoying having a bit of swell on these open beach launches. If I was closer to a surf beach I think I would be out riding waves as much as fishing. It's heaps fun.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> rodpac as the boss of the spanish leader board I am able to stretch a spaniard without question. ;-) My brother has been giving me free advice all day on big game fishing, he sounds like a broken landrover diff.
> 
> you jokers are calling favourites already. we will see soon enough. You think we gonna come down there for the bloody lattes and a bit of glitter hey.
> Speak to safa and the girls, ask him how your palmy rigs went in big dog territory.Where is that stinking Nicosan by the way? looks like you have troops going AWOL at such an early stage, is there fear and tension in the poxy ranks of the bleeding palmy army?
> ...


Anyone could take out the comp really, Palmy is firing that much atm, anyone could bring home the bacon. I will just be happy to catch a Mack or 2, Mackeral that is, not mack tuna and avoid getting ribbed. :lol: Was an 18kg LT caught this morn... ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > rodpac as the boss of the spanish leader board I am able to stretch a spaniard without question. ;-) My brother has been giving me free advice all day on big game fishing, he sounds like a broken landrover diff.
> ...


Nice variety Chris. That's a very good toona. 

It's got to beat the endless stream of mackerel catches, not to mention silencing one unmentionable Safa spruiking the size of his cannon (hasn't caught anything for ages). Maybe I should have saved a Hussar for him, poor diddums. :lol:


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

The Coach had you down for a rest day, we don't want you peaking to early mate and over training. ;-) You were ordered to latte in the sun this morning.
But the kIng must lead by example and that he does  
Cheers
Ant


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

ant said:


> The Coach had you down for a rest day, we don't want you peaking to early mate and over training. ;-) You were ordered to latte in the sun this morning.
> But the kIng must lead by example and that he does
> Cheers
> Ant


Well i didn't set my alarm this morn, but the mojo woke me up, and i am a follower.
My name is Chris and i am a fishing addict. :roll:


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Carnie

Thanks for the Spotty mate family and friends enjoyed a nice fresh one today instead of a frozen vacuum packed one, good on you mate appreciate your willingness to share your catch.

Tom


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

No probs mate thanks 4 lightening my load for the paddle in.


----------

